# Bessacarr Habitation Door Problem



## Straital (Oct 22, 2010)

Anyone know a good door fixer. My 2007 E540 hab door has to be slammed to get it anywhere near shut and you can still see day-light through the gap. Apparently there is nothing that can be adjusted. My local Bessacarr dealer cannot repair it and advises getting a new door !! Big money involved ! Anyone any ideas ?


----------

